# Mosquito 7-8



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother and I fished Mosquito on Monday. There was a pretty stiff north wind but it was still fishable. We launched at the State Park so we could fish the deeper water on the south side. We were drifting and my brother was using minnows and I was using Bobby Garlands and crappie nibbles. We caught probably 50 crappie but only ended up keeping 14. We threw a lot back that were right at 9 inches. We kept 1 nice bluegill too. We were fishing 18 fow most of the morning. We got to the lake at 6am and left at 11. Water temperature was 79.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice report - we're they suspended fish?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Nice report - we're they suspended fish?


Not really. They were about a 2 foot off the bottom.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a good day Wednesday. Put 25 crappies on ice, 2 cats and 2 gillies to go with it. Same presentation as you. Picture is on causeway bait site.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Whacked em pretty good today! My boy and I pushed Bobby garlands around the south stump fields. We caught around 100 crappies in 8-16 ft and kept 25. Great day with him.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Great job ! The smile says it all.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Fish2Win said:


> View attachment 314167
> View attachment 314169
> View attachment 314171
> Whacked em pretty good today! My boy and I pushed Bobby garlands around the south stump fields. We caught around 100 crappies in 8-16 ft and kept 25. Great day with him.


I think I know that blue area!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> View attachment 314167
> View attachment 314169
> View attachment 314171
> Whacked em pretty good today! My boy and I pushed Bobby garlands around the south stump fields. We caught around 100 crappies in 8-16 ft and kept 25. Great day with him.


lol I know that spot! It's the only place to catch crappie at mosquito! Good thing you blocked it out! lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wonderful! Yep, Kids & Smiles says it all.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

crestliner TS said:


> lol I know that spot! It's the only place to catch crappie at mosquito! Good thing you blocked it out! lol



Haha I don't want blow up chaunc's brushpile. It's bad enough I have to race him there.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for blocking it out. You know that when you post it, they will come. I’ve already had two boats come right up to where I was anchored and hit there mark buttons. Really disrespectful people out there. Guess I won’t be fishing there much longer. I’ll have to start fishing your tournament spots now.


Fish2Win said:


> Haha I don't want blow up chaunc's brushpile. It's bad enough I have to race him there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Thanks for blocking it out. You know that when you post it, they will come. I’ve already had two boats come right up to where I was anchored and hit there mark buttons. Really disrespectful people out there. Guess I won’t be fishing there much longer. I’ll have to start fishing your tournament spots now.


I know that spot just from the water color


----------



## BucK GU (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep, it’s a secret spot, on a public lake that the people of Ohio and all Ohio fishing license holders help to support. So a person is disrespectful for coming near you while your on your spot. Get real. Get over yourselves. If you want to be so secretive don’t fish public waters and don’t post on every northeast Ohio fishing message board on the net. Just tired of the elite egos.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

My tourney Spots are blown up lol. At this point you can have them. Your right on with guys watching and marking your spots. My spot would have maybe have one guy but now it's like 5 boats over there now. Time to reload and change up. I was just teasing about fishing your pile! We were about 300 yards away!! You know where lol


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

BucK GU said:


> Yep, it’s a secret spot, on a public lake that the people of Ohio and all Ohio fishing license holders help to support. So a person is disrespectful for coming near you while your on your spot. Get real. Get over yourselves. If you want to be so secretive don’t fish public waters and don’t post on every northeast Ohio fishing message board on the net. Just tired of the elite egos.


If you're wading a river, do you want another man bumping elbows with you and getting their lines in the way because it's their money they spend as ohio license holders! Get real! 

Man...............


----------



## BucK GU (Jun 18, 2009)

Public waters, stuff happens. Boats are not bumping... Lines are not crossing. Read the previous post. There were boats “marking” a secret spot. Get peed off all you want. It is a public waterway.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

There are no secret spots. In a lake as small as Mosquito every inch of the lake has been fished before. It's only secret in the mind of the guy fishing it.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bottom line public water and your not to smart if u notice guys whacking fish not to see what’s up when no one is over there in that spot! But to go right there and push someone off that spot is disrespectful period!!! Hey fish to win and Chauncey are good fishermen and just playing around! With the high tech sonars u got to be able up your game!! It’s illegal to put structure in but o well!! It’s legal in some states and am pro structure placement cause the stAte has not enough money to make it happen enough!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

guys if you,d just ask chaunc HE,D TELLYOU. even what bait he uses. guy has always been nice to me.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

bountyhunter said:


> guys if you,d just ask chaunc HE,D TELLYOU. even what bait he uses. guy has always been nice to me.


Ok chaunc!! I want all the cords to big fish on skeeter!! Lol


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

We were just kidding about the secret spot, man. Don’t get em in a bunch. To me, just me, your opinion means nothing. I didn’t put brush in that public lake. I found it while searching for places that could hold fish. I never said I owned that spot. You should think about what you post on a private forum. Message me if you want to discuss the matter personally. As a member of the staff here, I’m not permitted to argue with the memberships.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I was out at mosquito recently bass fishing with the kids. Only Boat around. Here comes these guys from across the lake straight up and starts fishing 100 ft in front of me. If I saw someone fishing a spot is stay off and try later. No common courtesy anymore. I don't blame the poster for blocking out his spot. Good spots need hiding.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Try fishing the state park docks and u start catching fish they are on u like flies on ****!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishinaddict said:


> I was out at mosquito recently bass fishing with the kids. Only Boat around. Here comes these guys from across the lake straight up and starts fishing 100 ft in front of me. If I saw someone fishing a spot is stay off and try later. No common courtesy anymore. I don't blame the poster for blocking out his spot. Good spots need hiding.


Same thing happened to me while ice fishing this past season. I had a fellow OGF'er less than 100 yards from me and one unknown fisherman about 200 yards from me. Otherwise, no one anywhere near me. I was hole-hopping picking off crappie and I noticed a group of 4 guys walking back toward the parking area...easily 300-400 yards away. I saw them stop and point my direction. Next thing I know, they make a hard right-hand turn and head straight towards me. They finally stopped so close I probably could cast my lure at them and hit them. As soon as they started drilling their 1000 holes the bite shut down. I decided to stick it out, hoping they'd leave and maybe the bite would return. After about a half hour, they "packed up" and moved to the other side of me and drill more holes! What the heck? They eventually left, but the bite never returned. I was so pissed.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lil' Rob said:


> Same thing happened to me while ice fishing this past season. I had a fellow OGF'er less than 100 yards from me and one unknown fisherman about 200 yards from me. Otherwise, no one anywhere near me. I was hole-hopping picking off crappie and I noticed a group of 4 guys walking back toward the parking area...easily 300-400 yards away. I saw them stop and point my direction. Next thing I know, they make a hard right-hand turn and head straight towards me. They finally stopped so close I probably could cast my lure at them and hit them. As soon as they started drilling their 1000 holes the bite shut down. I decided to stick it out, hoping they'd leave and maybe the bite would return. After about a half hour, they "packed up" and moved to the other side of me and drill more holes! What the heck? They eventually left, but the bite never returned. I was so pissed.


That’s why being in the shanty is must but hack it’s so much easier without one!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> That’s why being in the shanty is must but hack it’s so much easier without one!!!


I hear you, understand, and agree...but man...they walked a long way to circle me like a bunch of buzzards.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother and I were back on Mosquito yesterday. It was a beautiful morning with a nice south/southwest wind. Same setup as last week. He was using minnows and I was using Bobby Garlands. We were drifting in 18fow. I would say that we caught maybe 80 crappie but we didn't have a lot of keepers. We kept 21. Water temperature was 79. If my son doesn't have to work Saturday I'll be back on the lake. I don't really like to fish the weekends this time of the year but that's the only time that he has off. My brother and I are both retired so we can fish through the week.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Great catch Dom. Gonna be a hot weekend so be careful out there.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I know it's suppose to be pretty hot. We decided not to go.I'll probably be back out Tuesday with with my brother.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, the heat is keeping me off the water. Feels like I can'tn breathe sometimes when it's over 90 outside. Getting a Bimini top, so that'll help escape being in direct sun.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

I'll go ahead and share a HUGE secret about mosquito. The fish are piled up 
on shelves right next to deep water! Aaahhhhh! Dont steal my numbers! I better not see anyone on my secret spot! 6 walleye dozen crappie dragging jigs with worms. Dont tell anyone fellas


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

now your spot is out there,, the parking lot will be full in the morning. just follow that red lund around ,and mark the spots.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> now your spot is out there,, the parking lot will be full in the morning. just follow that red lund around ,and mark the spots.


Haha. Thanks Jim. Glad I’ll be up on Erie tomorrow morning. They can follow your Lund in the morning. They already have my best spots marked.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother and I were back on Mosquito this past Tuesday. There was a pretty brisk northwest wind. It was a tough day for us. We tried several different depths, and were marking fish, but we just couldn't get them to bite. I tried a lot of different colors but I couldn't find one that really turned them on. My brother was using minnows and they didn't really want them either. I tried casting a jig and crawler and caught a catfish, that I kept, and a small walleye, that I threw back. Even though we didn't catch much it was still nice just being on the lake. My son and I are planning on being there tomorrow.


----------

